# DNP Log



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I will be posting my progress with DNP in this thread.

Age: 19

Current weight: 69kg

BF%: No idea, I am assuming 14-15 %. While my upper body is somewhat lean I think my body fat is higher because I have a lot of fat stored in my legs, hips and buttocks( I was really fat as a teenager so I'm guessing my hormones were somewhat ****ed up, with my test converting to estrogen - at least that's what a doctor said.)

Here's what I look like now:



















I have 125 mg and 250 mg crystal caps. During the last few weeks I experimentally used them for like 2 days at a time, just to assess my tolerance. I didn't see any crazy fat loss, but it did warm me up a bit, so I believe my stuff is real. Most I've tried in one day was 375 mg, and I did sweat a bit at ambient temperature on that dosage.

For this cycle I'll be looking to drop my body fat to around 9-10%, before I start a clean bulk.(Dirty bulked last winter, went from 64 kg to 76 kg, made some gains but most of the weight was fat). I want a very lean base so I can do it right this time, while also getting my abs out for the first time. I know how dangerous DNP can be, so please refrain from telling how it's going to cook me alive and fry my brain. :tongue:

I am planning to run it for 2-3 weeks,depending on how the fat loss goes. I am going for a 40/40/20 diet hovering between 1700-2000 calories. All advice is greatly appreciated.

P.S: I am not on any AAS.

Day 1

Took 250 mg pill

Trained Chest&Triceps and did 20 min cardio

Feeling a bit warm but nothing major so far.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

post up some pics of where your at fella


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

I will, tomorrow. I just ate and am feeling a little bloated.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

PGI95 said:


> I will, tomorrow. I just ate and am feeling a little bloated.


Good luck training, my training was a joke due to lack of energy.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Good luck mate, I've just started a DNP log myself 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/259221-echos-march-july-dnp-cutting-log.html


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Nicolegirl said:


> Good luck training, my training was a joke due to lack of energy.


Any fruit in diet or t3? effies?


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

No T3, as from what I know it can be very muscle wasting if you're not on AAS. I'm using a multivitamin(ON Optimen) and my diet usually contains a few servings of bananas, strawberries or apples. Also using fish oil tablets.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello, I know you don't want anyone to tell you DNP is dangerous but your post sets off an alarm bell so just to nip it in the bud:

Quick word of warning. From the sound of your post you have been jumping up doses to try and find a level that works for you like day 1 125mg is fine day 2 250mg is fine day 3 give 375mg a try?

Be very aware that DNP builds up in your system. The effect of having a weeks worth of daily doses in your system is WAY more than what you will have been feeling from the 1-2 day trials you have done. 1-2 day trials are not enough for you to establish what does you can tolerate.

I wouldn't want to see you hurt yourself by keeping on jumping up the doses like you have been.

Better safe than sorry


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, can someone delete the last 3 posts? They're duplicates. Sorry about that, they weren't appearing before.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

PGI95 said:


> Ok, can someone delete the last 3 posts? They're duplicates. Sorry about that, they weren't appearing before.


You can delete them yourself 

Click "Edit Post" > "Go Advanced" > "Delete Post" > Confirm


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Echo said:


> You can delete them yourself
> 
> Click "Edit Post" > "Go Advanced" > "Delete Post" > Confirm


or I can:

Click the Checkbox on the post(s) > "Moderation Tools" > "Delete Posts" > "soft delete" > fill in the reason and Click Save.

:lol:


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think I deleted them successfully.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> or I can:
> 
> Click the Checkbox on the post(s) > "Moderation Tools" > "Delete Posts" > "soft delete" > fill in the reason and Click Save.
> 
> :lol:


Can your moderation toolkit make me a mod? :innocent:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Echo said:


> Can your moderation toolkit make me a mod? :innocent:


Nah mate. We get to give people holidays though. :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

PGI95 said:


> Thanks guys, I think I deleted them successfully.


There were another 4 in moderation as well :lol: , but I binned those for you...


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, I'm glad this is sorted. So guys, judging from the pics what do you think my bf% is?


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyway, 3rd day today on 250 mg DNP, binged a bit yesterday but today I am keeping cals at around 1500. At times I feel normal, especially when walking outside, as it is quite cold, but when indoors I get mild sweating and discomfort. I think I am looking a little bit leaner and my upper abs looked somewhat sharper this morning. I am going to stay at 250mg till next Monday, when I will weigh myself and decide how to proceed.


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Weighed in at 66.6 kg this morning, so that's about 2.4 kg lost so far. Upping the dose to 375mg for this week, and will weigh myself again in a week to re-evaluate.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

I tried 250mg for 6 days and i went straight to hell. I took 3 days off and now on 125mg/ed. Hopefuly this will be far easier to handle.


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

I suspect my DNP might be a little underdosed,as I haven't faced any serious discomfort yet, other than the occasional sweating. The weight loss has been going nicely so far, so I will see how it goes on from now on. I intend to be careful though.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

If you've lost 2.5kg in a week then something is definitely working. The sides won't be massive at this time of the year and 250mg is a moderate dose. If you are happy with the weight loss then I would say stick at 250mg rather than pushing to 375mg and maybe struggling. Don't forget than 375mg is a 50% higher dose than 250mg so it's not like you are increasing the dose by a small amount.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Just chiming in, dunno what brand you're using but I was on yellow magic and at 250 I was fine as bordeaux wine. Upped to 375 let's just say I now know what termincal cancer patients feel like  . It's not about sweat it's just that huge ''blaaaah'' feeling that DNP gives you.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

thinkinht said:


> Just chiming in, dunno what brand you're using but I was on yellow magic and at 250 I was fine as bordeaux wine. Upped to 375 let's just say I now know what termincal cancer patients feel like  . It's not about sweat it's just that huge ''blaaaah'' feeling that DNP gives you.


eggsxactly. I felt like utter garbage. I could barely get out of bed. Having a 9-5 office job was out of the question.


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

I see. I've gone through 2 days at 375mg and I still don't feel too bad - I've only had some increased night sweating which I'm dealing with by placing some wet towels around my bed.

I woke up today and I noticed that I am looking considerably lighter and flatter - but not in a good way. It feels like I've lost muscle. I will resist the urge to weigh myself till next monday, but could anyone more experienced explain to me how DNP is muscle-sparing? I've read that a few times, but my understanding is that DNP is simply creating a large energy deficit for you - which your body has to compensate for, usually going after fat stores. But what is it that actually prevents it from breaking down muscle tissue for energy purposes? Because, as we probably all know, the larger the calorie deficit, the larger the amount of muscle lost which is why the calorie deficits in natural cuts are usually quite small and designed to make you lose no more than 1kg per 2 weeks usually. Could anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

PGI95 said:


> I see. I've gone through 2 days at 375mg and I still don't feel too bad - I've only had some increased night sweating which I'm dealing with by placing some wet towels around my bed.
> 
> I woke up today and I noticed that I am looking considerably lighter and flatter - but not in a good way. It feels like I've lost muscle. I will resist the urge to weigh myself till next monday, but could anyone more experienced explain to me how DNP is muscle-sparing? I've read that a few times, but my understanding is that DNP is simply creating a large energy deficit for you - which your body has to compensate for, usually going after fat stores. But what is it that actually prevents it from breaking down muscle tissue for energy purposes? Because, as we probably all know, the larger the calorie deficit, the larger the amount of muscle lost which is why the calorie deficits in natural cuts are usually quite small and designed to make you lose no more than 1kg per 2 weeks usually. Could anyone clear this up from me?


You'll look flat because of glycogen depletion. Are you on t3? t3 can be highly catabolic so if you're not taking anything alongside the dnp you'll lose muscle for sure. THing is many people don't realise how much water and glycogen makes their muscle look the way they do. If you really water depleted(diuretics, keto...) you'd look much smaller than you usually do.


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Did something really stupid today. I binged on a lot of chocolate bars, so I thought I would compensate by taking more pills as it's been almost 2 weeks and I've been feeling fine. Big mistake. Swallowed 2 250mg pills a few hours ago, taking my daily total to 625mg, and I don't think I've ever felt worse in my life. The sweating is insane and I feel like I want to puke. I'll be taking a break from DNP for the next 3 days, and will restart on Monday if I feel ok, but I will never, ever go above 250mg for any reason from now on.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

PGI95 said:


> Did something really stupid today. I binged on a lot of chocolate bars, so I thought I would compensate by taking more pills as it's been almost 2 weeks and I've been feeling fine. Big mistake. Swallowed 2 250mg pills a few hours ago, taking my daily total to 625mg, and I don't think I've ever felt worse in my life. The sweating is insane and I feel like I want to puke. I'll be taking a break from DNP for the next 3 days, and will restart on Monday if I feel ok, but I will never, ever go above 250mg for any reason from now on.


Bud, seriously? Come on, stints like that are what can give DNP it's reputation.


----------



## baronreay (Jul 8, 2013)

PGI95 said:


> Did something really stupid today. I binged on a lot of chocolate bars, so I thought I would compensate by taking more pills as it's been almost 2 weeks and I've been feeling fine. Big mistake. Swallowed 2 250mg pills a few hours ago, taking my daily total to 625mg, and I don't think I've ever felt worse in my life. The sweating is insane and I feel like I want to puke. I'll be taking a break from DNP for the next 3 days, and will restart on Monday if I feel ok, but I will never, ever go above 250mg for any reason from now on.


Bad idea, y not just increase cardio/ training the next day and strict diet asif you wernt on dnp, i had a few biscuits last night not many and today diet is even more strick after some morning cardio. Running 250mg a day, its only a tool mate. I try and forget im on it


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

PGI95 said:


> Did something really stupid today. I binged on a lot of chocolate bars, so I thought I would compensate by taking more pills as it's been almost 2 weeks and I've been feeling fine. Big mistake. Swallowed 2 250mg pills a few hours ago, taking my daily total to 625mg, and I don't think I've ever felt worse in my life. The sweating is insane and I feel like I want to puke. I'll be taking a break from DNP for the next 3 days, and will restart on Monday if I feel ok, but I will never, ever go above 250mg for any reason from now on.


Really stupid,people who use DNP to compensate for lack of will power are bad enough in general but binge eating then increasing your dose lol?People like you are the ones who end up in hospital and get DNP branded 'death drug' by the media throuigh your misuse.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

GolfDelta said:


> Really stupid,people who use DNP to compensate for lack of will power are bad enough in general but binge eating then increasing your dose lol?People like you are the ones who end up in hospital and get DNP branded 'death drug' by the media throuigh your misuse.


+10000000000000


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, I know it was stupid. I am off DNP for now, I might resume it on Monday for like 4-5 days, and then I'll probably wrap this up. Won't go above 1 pill per day for any reason.


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, I decided I'm done with DNP for now, as I find that I can't really train anymore and I feel like **** overall. Weight today was 64.3 kg, so there was definitely good weight loss, even though I binged on more than a few occasions. I still feel I look pretty much the same though and the lower belly fat is still there. I will be returning to my home country for the spring break and will be training naturally for the next 1 month, and then I'll maybe use a little bit of low dose DNP(not enough to incapacitate me as it has now) to hit single digit body fat levels as summer comes.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Almost 5kg weight loss is good but think how much it could have been if you hadn't binged? Next time try to stick to a decent diet and don't pop any extra couple of pills if you do binge and you should reach your goals.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

You are an idiot.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Impulsive and irresponsible.


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

How nice some of you guys are. You really warm my heart.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

PGI95 said:


> How nice some of you guys are. You really warm my heart.


Cool story bro.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

PGI95 said:


> How nice some of you guys are. You really warm my heart.


 Why did you binge eat? I only eat more on it when my sugar level drops.


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

I suppose it was because the DNP made it really hard for me to sleep, so I had to binge on chocolate bars to make myself feel better and get through the night.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Troll


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

What is your problem exactly?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK this thread just got brought to my attention. But the reason that I was dragged in here is not the biggest problem with this thread, and in fact is pretty insignificant in comparison.

OP some words of wisdom for you. DONT go anywhere near DNP again until you have researched it fully and correctly, as currently you clearly haven't. When using T3 with DNP, and at doses of 250mg and above, the amount you should be taking merely replaces the amount your body is no longer converting from T4, as DeIodinase's ability is blunted. So where you are only replacing the T3, it can't be catabolic can it - otherwise your own body would be in a constant state of catabolism. Catabolism occurs under circumstances where the levels present are larger than natural levels, and the correct nutrition and AAS to support protein synthesis are not in place.

Secondly you do not mention any supporting supplementation - and vitamins and fish oils don't count. Whether anti-oxidants (which I know some claim are not necessary) through to electrolytes and glycerol. You need to know this inside out. Also look again at your diet, and the macro breakdown.

Thirdly you break the cardinal rule of DNP - you add in a large dose basically on a whim. Also your figure of 625mg overall is too low. You were taking 250 for lets say 12 days, then went up to 375 for 2 days. This gives a residual level in your body, prior to taking the 500mg, of 575mg. Add in the 500 you took and you had 1075mg in your system. Please learn the following lesson well, and take it as its meant, in order that you benefit and dont fcuk up again:

if you weighed 69Kg at the start, lets say you are now 66Kg. DNP has a LD50 value (the amount at which 50% of those taking it die) of 40mg/kg in rats, and 30mg/kg in dogs, and like most systemic poisons (and dont kid yourself its not) as the body gets larger typically the dose per kg at LD50 decreases. So lets say that its 20mg/kg. Through research I actually suspect it may actually be a little lower than this, but hey...

So you weigh 66kg, the LD50 is 20mg/kg so the LD50 for your body weight is 1,320mg. Now a lot of people will have no issue with this sort of dosage, but conversely, the same number of people will. Some will be able to take a lot more, I am very sensitive to it, and I know 250mg for me is all I can sensibly run on a prolonged basis. I have tried 375 and 500, 375 was very very tough and 500 was impossible.

However what doesn't change is that you had just over 80% of the LD50 for DNP in your system, because of a whim. This is the stuff of newspaper editor dreams.

Do you now understand why people got animated in here? People die taking the approach you took.

Please rewind, reset and go back to the drawing board before you start again.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

PGI95 said:


> I suppose it was because the DNP made it really hard for me to sleep, so I had to binge on chocolate bars to make myself feel better and get through the night.


Are you not running any sups to help you sleep?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

*facepalm*

it's because of carelessness of people that DNP gets banned and hard to get for the rest of us.


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

19 and you want to use DNP? What next you want to inject insulin? OP's the biggest idiot I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

KRH said:


> 19 and you want to use DNP? What next you want to inject insulin? OP's the biggest idiot I've seen in a long time!


I am curious as to why one would Inject insulin on dnp?


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

Nicolegirl said:


> I am curious as to why one would Inject insulin on dnp?


They wouldn't but then again OP probably would. My point is DNP is pretty dangerous in the first place especially for some irresponsible 19 year old. The insulin thing is a joke, in case you didn't understand the joke, I'll explain it to you. OP is dumb enough to take DNP which is very dangerous, the only thing I can think of that's more dangerous is insulin, therefore I said 'what next', meaning that OP is that stupid he will probably move onto injecting insulin one day. Do you understand?


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

KRH said:


> They wouldn't but then again OP probably would. My point is DNP is pretty dangerous in the first place especially for some irresponsible 19 year old. The insulin thing is a joke, in case you didn't understand the joke, I'll explain it to you. OP is dumb enough to take DNP which is very dangerous, the only thing I can think of that's more dangerous is insulin, therefore I said 'what next', meaning that OP is that stupid he will probably move onto injecting insulin one day. Do you understand?


Oh ok lol thanks for that! It's just I read somewhere some people have took insulin with dnp and I was curious as to why.


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

Nicolegirl said:


> Oh ok lol thanks for that! It's just I read somewhere some people have took insulin with dnp and I was curious as to why.


Oh not sure about that, I've never really looked into insulin much as I don't like to think about it


----------

